# Per Alex ed Mk



## Old Jesus (4 Febbraio 2008)

*MA VOI CHE CAZZO VOLETE DALLA MIA VITA ?*

*NON RIUSCITE A VIVERE DELLA VOSTRA ?*


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

Jesus non ho risposto al tuo sms di stamattina con lo stesso contenuto ma mi chiami qui e rispondo, come faccio con tutti.

Occhi aperti lo dico a te questa volta, la vita è la tua e ci fai quello che vuoi, ci mancherebbe. Ti conosco, so bene il come e il perché. Delle volte però sei più ingenuo di me... Buona giornata.

ps Ale è al lavoro, come ben sai; se vorrà ti risponderà stasera.


----------



## Old Jesus (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Jesus non ho risposto al tuo sms di stamattina con lo stesso contenuto ma mi chiami qui e rispondo, come faccio con tutti.
> 
> Occhi aperti lo dico a te questa volta, *la vita è la tua e ci fai quello che vuoi*, ci mancherebbe. Ti conosco, so bene il come e il perché. Delle volte però sei più ingenuo di me... Buona giornata.
> 
> ps Ale è al lavoro, come ben sai; se vorrà ti risponderà stasera.


Appunto. Pertanto niente allusioni idiote nel forum su di me o sul nostro trascorso, niente contatti privati, con me o con chi, tra l'altro, mi dice tutto.

Vivetevi la vostra vita e dimenticatevi di me.

Ve lo dico per la tremillesima volta.

PS. Hai risposto tu, Ale se la può risparmiare. E fai risparmiare anche a lui i contatti privati con chi mi sta attorno.

Grazie


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Appunto. Pertanto niente allusioni, niente contatti privati, con me o con chi, tra l'altro, mi dice tutto.
> 
> Vivetevi la vostra vita e dimenticatevi di me.
> 
> ...


 
Prego Jesus. Io non ho contatti privati né con te né con lei. Siete voi a contattare me. Nessun problema, davvero. Ale è adulto e vaccinato e risponde quando come e dove vuole, solo che al lavoro non ha l'accesso a Internet. Tutto qui. Buona vita ad entrambi.


----------



## Old Jesus (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prego Jesus. Io non ho contatti privati né con te né con lei. Siete voi a contattare me. Nessun problema, davvero. Ale è adulto e vaccinato e risponde quando come e dove vuole, solo che al lavoro non ha l'accesso a Internet. Tutto qui. Buona vita ad entrambi.


*





 Ieri, 22.45.53 *
***Emmekappa2** Offline *
*Utente Leggendario*
*Data registrazione: 09-09-2007*
*Messaggi: 3,737 *


*





 Per Maya *
*Credo ti piaccia, tutta per te...*

*http://www.youtube.com/v/sqJEjBMJm7g&rel=1*
*__________________*
*La felicità è condivisione.*

*Forse anche riempirsi la vita di tresche può far abbastanza rumore per riempire il vuoto e il silenzio del deserto che si ha dentro...o all'inverso coprire il rumore dell'inferno.*
*(Persa/Ritrovata)* 


Questa è solo l'ultima delle tue infinite meschinità....

Ora basta


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Questa è solo l'ultima delle tue infinite meschinità....
> 
> Ora basta


Jesus sai chi è Maya? Perché io mica l'ho capito... Albachiara1990 invece so chi è, infatti non c'è più (con quel nick). Dai su, goditi la vita, non pensare a noi che stiamo bene, pensa a costruire tu, se vuoi...

ps non avevo letto, ne è spuntata un'altra... aiutoooooooooooo....


----------



## Old Jesus (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Jesus sai chi è Maya? Perché io mica l'ho capito... Albachiara1990 invece so chi è, infatti non c'è più (con quel nick). Dai su, goditi la vita, non pensare a noi che stiamo bene, pensa a costruire tu, se vuoi...


 
F A L S A

E chiudo qui.

PS. Vergognati...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> F A L S A
> 
> E chiudo qui.
> 
> PS. Vergognati...


 
Di cosa dovrei vergognarmi? Amicamia e Maya sono la stessa persona? Jesus rilassati su, ti posto Capossela dai, l'hai conosciuto grazie a me no?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vheyo83k-uM


----------



## Old Cat (4 Febbraio 2008)

*jesus, specifica please.*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prego Jesus. Io non ho contatti privati né con te né *con* *lei. Siete voi a contattare me.* Nessun problema, davvero. Ale è adulto e vaccinato e risponde quando come e dove vuole, solo che al lavoro non ha l'accesso a Internet. Tutto qui. Buona vita ad entrambi.


 







*e io non sono quella lei li. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

io non c'entro.

non contatto ne sono contattata dal vs gruppo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se lo metti in chiaro jesus gradirei visto che qui dentro pensano diversamente.


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

jesus tu sei una rana dalla bocca troppo larga, che potrebbe essere anche sopportabile se non la allargassi con le persone sbagliate.....errare è umano, perseverare.....
idiota, stupida ecc... via sms alla tua ex fidanzata fino a 2 giorni fa mentre solo il giorno prima mi scrivi sto bene e sono felice e poi posti una frase di capossela che sai bene cosa significa....sei come quelle persone subdole che da una parte dicono che è tutto dimenticato e dall'altra lanciano messaggi alla persona "dimenticata" per ricordarle "io ci sono, non ti libererai facilmente di me". atteggiamento da analizzare in altri forum di psicologia....
prima scrivi "dimenticati il mio numero" e poi non appena noti che la tua ex ha una giornata no e "non sta bene" le mandi sms "come va?". fai un pò pace col cervello e smettila di disseminare indizi più fastidiosi che utili.....visto che anche chi è vicino a me mi dice tutto e chi adesso è vicino a te non poco tempo fa era a me che diceva molte cose, tranne la verità....non è un problema per me, anzi, se non fosse che parli con persone sbagliate che prima o poi scriveranno in chiaro non i cazzi tuoi, ma i miei...e se permetti questo mi frega, non fosse altro che far sapere a persone che non mi va nemmeno conoscano il mio nome se io il mese scorso ho solo mangiato una pizza in un posto o altre cose più intime che a questo forum non interessano proprio per niente....
come ultima cosa, sono io che tre settimane circa ho notato (e detto a mk ovviamente) questa/o fantomatica/o maya che non ha fatto altro che leggere per serate intere tutti i topic aperti da mk in ordine cronologico...questo si è un forum pubblico, ma anche se vieni seguito per la strada pubblica insistentemente se permetti mi girano i coglioni e come minimo mi viene la curiosità di sapere che cazzo vuole il pedinatore...evidentemente conosci questa/o maya e ti sono girati anche a te i coglioni ma chi ha qualcosa da nascondere non siamo mk o io visto che l'unica persona che ha risposto si è affrettata a farsi chiudere l'account....

avviso per l'ultima volta, e non mi interessa per chissà quali vie traverse si carpiscono informazioni,solo uno dei fatti miei (ripeto, fosse anche solo che numero di scarpe porto) finisce molto male, ma assicuro non per me....


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> *e io non sono quella lei li.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confermo Cat, quella LEI lì non sei tu.


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> jesus tu sei una rana dalla bocca troppo larga, che potrebbe essere anche sopportabile se non la allargassi con le persone sbagliate.....errare è umano, perseverare.....
> idiota, stupida ecc... via sms alla tua ex fidanzata fino a 2 giorni fa mentre solo il giorno prima mi scrivi sto bene e sono felice e poi posti una frase di capossela che sai bene cosa significa....sei come quelle persone subdole che da una parte dicono che è tutto dimenticato e dall'altra lanciano messaggi alla persona "dimenticata" per ricordarle "io ci sono, non ti libererai facilmente di me". atteggiamento da analizzare in altri forum di psicologia....
> prima scrivi "dimenticati il mio numero" e poi non appena noti che la tua ex ha una giornata no e "non sta bene" le mandi sms "come va?". fai un pò pace col cervello e smettila di disseminare indizi più fastidiosi che utili.....visto che anche chi è vicino a me mi dice tutto e chi adesso è vicino a te non poco tempo fa era a me che diceva molte cose, tranne la verità....non è un problema per me, anzi, se non fosse che parli con persone sbagliate che prima o poi scriveranno in chiaro non i cazzi tuoi, ma i miei...e se permetti questo mi frega, non fosse altro che far sapere a persone che non mi va nemmeno conoscano il mio nome se io il mese scorso ho solo mangiato una pizza in un posto o altre cose più intime che a questo forum non interessano proprio per niente....
> come ultima cosa, sono io che tre settimane circa ho notato (e detto a mk ovviamente) questa/o fantomatica/o maya che non ha fatto altro che leggere per serate intere tutti i topic aperti da mk in ordine cronologico...questo si è un forum pubblico, ma anche se vieni seguito per la strada pubblica insistentemente se permetti mi girano i coglioni e come minimo mi viene la curiosità di sapere che cazzo vuole il pedinatore...evidentemente conosci questa/o maya e ti sono girati anche a te i coglioni ma chi ha qualcosa da nascondere non siamo mk o io visto che l'unica persona che ha risposto si è affrettata a farsi chiudere l'account....
> ...


 
1) F A L S O

2) I messaggini privati a Maya li conosco e sai anche con quale subdolo scopo li inviavi. Ecco i tuoi testi: 

a) "Ciao xxxxx"
b) "Vuoi sapere qualcosa ?"
c) "Ne so tante...."

3) Le tue  minacce mi scuotono appena il pisello che ha navigato tanto, sai.....

4) VAI A FARTI CURARE


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

azz.. ma qui la trama si infittisce...
e mo' chi cazz è Maja?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> azz.. ma qui la trama si infittisce...
> e mo' chi cazz è Maja?


Ma un "chi se..." non ce lo mettiamo?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un "chi se..." non ce lo mettiamo?


e mettiamocelo, va...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> azz.. ma qui la trama si infittisce...
> e mo' chi cazz è Maja?


ma daiiiii????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ViVbGZAdM

to' fatte na' kultura!


----------



## Old Jesus (5 Febbraio 2008)

OK, E' GIUSTO RIBATTERE COLPO SU COLPO.

SO' STRUNZ PUR IO... 



@lex ha detto:


> *idiota, stupida ecc... via sms alla tua ex fidanzata* fino a 2 giorni fa mentre solo il giorno prima mi scrivi sto bene e sono felice e poi posti una frase di capossela che sai bene cosa significa....
> 
> _Certo, visto che non la finiva più di rimestare... Di alludere e seguirmi nei topic che aprivo nel forum (Vai a leggere, please). L'ho mollata, Alex, lo sai, e tu te la sei presa in lacrime. Grazie, ti ho detto a suo tempo. E' lei che continua a star male, non io._
> 
> ...


_E qui ti sfido a venirmi a trovare, da solo, visto che hai una casa non lontano da me... Vediamno chi ne esce con le ossa rotte..._

*E mò vai a cagare per sempre. E cerca di farle dimenticare il sottoscritto, datti da fare....*


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2008)

Avete rotto le palle... senza offesa!!!

I panni sporchi si lavano a casa... non ve l'ha insegnato nessuno?

E che cazzo!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> OK, E' GIUSTO RIBATTERE COLPO SU COLPO.
> 
> SO' STRUNZ PUR IO...
> 
> ...


Miche'...posso farti notare che state facendo nu' poc' schifo?

Pero' n'anticchia....non assai!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avete rotto le palle... senza offesa!!!
> 
> * I panni sporchi si lavano a casa.*.. non ve l'ha insegnato nessuno?
> 
> E che cazzo!


Non c'era acqua.


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Miche'...posso farti notare che state facendo nu' poc' schifo?
> 
> Pero' n'anticchia....


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avete rotto le palle... senza offesa!!!
> 
> I panni sporchi si lavano a casa... non ve l'ha insegnato nessuno?
> 
> E che cazzo!


Fa molto meno figo lavarli a casa... altrimenti come fa jesus/jdm/roccosiffredideipoveri a vantarsi... e pure l'altro... il boyscout/difensoredelledonneindifese... mamma mia che pena... e vedrai che se menano pure!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> OK, E' GIUSTO RIBATTERE COLPO SU COLPO.
> 
> SO' STRUNZ PUR IO...
> 
> ...


Jesus, sai che io mi faccio i cavoli miei dall'alba al tramonto.

*Ma è bruttissimo parlare così in pubblico di una donna che hai amato e che ti ha amato, chiunque essa sia (non voglio nemmeno sapere che forumista è!).*

Sul serio.

Ripigliati, dai, lo so che sei un gentiluomo.


E mollatela qui, please.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Jesus, sai che io mi faccio i cavoli miei dall'alba al tramonto.
> 
> *Ma è bruttissimo parlare così in pubblico di una donna che hai amato e che ti ha amato, chiunque essa sia (non voglio nemmeno sapere che forumista è!).*
> 
> ...



Vabbe' Vere, e' stato un momento di sfogo ... poi si riprendera'.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> Fa molto meno figo lavarli a casa... altrimenti come fa jesus/jdm/roccosiffredideipoveri a vantarsi... e pure l'altro... il boyscout/difensoredelledonneindifese... mamma mia che pena... e vedrai che se menano pure!


Mmmmmmmmm.....
Noto che ti stanno tutti molto simpatici....


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmm.....
> Noto che ti stanno tutti molto simpatici....


schhhhhhh!!!

e' peppiniello e sta semp' n'kazzat'....

.....ce l'ha piccolino!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> Fa molto meno figo lavarli a casa... altrimenti come fa jesus/jdm/roccosiffredideipoveri a vantarsi... e pure l'altro... il boyscout/difensoredelledonneindifese... mamma mia che pena... e vedrai che se menano pure!


Guarda che Natale e' passato da un bel po ... cambia costume.


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> schhhhhhh!!!
> 
> e' peppiniello e sta semp' n'kazzat'....
> 
> .....ce l'ha piccolino!



non è lui!


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmm.....
> Noto che ti stanno tutti molto simpatici....


non è questione di simpatia o antipatia... leggi bene quello che scrivono... sono persone pericolose... di quelle che rischi di leggere sui giornali per qualche pazzia combinata... colpa delle loro ossessioni e morbosità... lo che non mi crederai... ma mi dispiace leggerli così... mi fanno pena... a sterminè... che ne azzeccassi una... riprova che sarai più fortunato...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> schhhhhhh!!!
> 
> e' peppiniello e sta semp' n'kazzat'....
> 
> .....ce l'ha piccolino!


Chi e', e' ... cio non toglie che sta fuori tempo ... e Pasqua e'  prossima


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non è lui!


lo dicevo io....me pareva troppppppo 'ntelliggente!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non è questione di simpatia o antipatia... leggi bene quello che scrivono... sono persone pericolose... di quelle che rischi di leggere sui giornali per qualche pazzia combinata... colpa delle loro ossessioni e morbosità... lo che non mi crederai... ma mi dispiace leggerli così... mi fanno pena... a sterminè... che ne azzeccassi una... riprova che sarai più fortunato...


Per caso sei Stefano_MI?


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> lo dicevo io....me pareva troppppppo 'ntelliggente!



lasciamelo stare...che è per colpa tua stò qui...ti ricordi,si?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Peppiniello?
Chi è? Un personaggio del presepe napoletano?
Stefano?

Boh....

Quindi Santa Claus, tu parli solo in base a ciò che leggi scritto qui?
Mi sembravi troppo risentito per non avere un interesse.... ho notato che intervieni spesso sui post che riguardano questo argomento...


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

a marì rispondo sempre volentieri... non sono lui... mi dispiace...

giusy... sbagliato... li conosco tutti bene da tempo... purtroppo per me...

nessuno che pensa ad una donna... strano...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> a marì rispondo sempre volentieri... non sono lui... mi dispiace...
> 
> giusy... sbagliato... li conosco tutti bene da tempo... purtroppo per me...
> 
> nessuno che pensa ad una *donna*... strano...


In realtà ci avevo pensato....


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> a marì rispondo sempre volentieri... non sono lui... mi dispiace...
> 
> giusy... sbagliato... li conosco tutti bene da tempo... purtroppo per me...
> 
> nessuno che pensa ad una donna... strano...


Ma tu ci tieni ad essere riconosciuto/a?

O vuoi solo venire qui a seminar zizzania? ... perche' a zizzania il posto e' occupato, mi dispiace per te.


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> a marì rispondo sempre volentieri... non sono lui... mi dispiace...
> 
> giusy... sbagliato... li conosco tutti bene da tempo... purtroppo per me...
> 
> nessuno che pensa ad una donna... strano...



sei una donna?

ma dai...e allora dovremmo andare d'accordo


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sei una donna?
> 
> ma dai...e allora dovremmo andare d'accordo


Te pareva


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non è questione di simpatia o antipatia... leggi bene quello che scrivono... sono persone pericolose... di quelle che rischi di leggere sui giornali per qualche pazzia combinata... colpa delle loro ossessioni e morbosità... lo che non mi crederai... ma mi dispiace leggerli così... mi fanno pena... a *sterminè... che ne azzeccassi una... riprova che sarai più fortunato*...


ao' se nun t'ammoscia l'autostima, te confesso che l'interesse pe sape' chi kazz sei e' uguaglio a sape' chi s'e' comprato la Golf de Ratzinger!

so' crudele ed insensibbile...lo so, pero'...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> a marì rispondo sempre volentieri... non sono lui... mi dispiace...
> 
> giusy... sbagliato... li conosco tutti bene da tempo... purtroppo per me...
> 
> * nessuno che pensa ad una donna... strano*...


ma dai.... e non mi dire che sei passata anche sotto le loro ruote....

(traduco.... t'hanno trombata?.... ale' portiamoci avanti e guadagnamo 300-400 posts!)


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Stermi, tu sì che vai al sodo!!!!!

Che uomo pratico!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' se nun t'ammoscia l'autostima, te confesso che l'interesse pe sape' chi kazz sei e' uguaglio a sape' chi s'e' comprato la Golf de Ratzinger!
> 
> so' crudele ed insensibbile...lo so, pero'...


Pero' Stermi' io li capisco quelli di DOL che ogni tanto vengono a fare capolino de qua ... di la', e' diventato na palla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... lo ha detto perfino Angelino che non se diverte piu'


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stermi, tu sì che vai al sodo!!!!!
> 
> Che uomo pratico!


no e' che oggi pomeriggio c'ho da fa'!


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma tu ci tieni ad essere riconosciuto/a?
> 
> O vuoi solo venire qui a seminar zizzania? ... perche' a zizzania il posto e' occupato, mi dispiace per te.


non mi sembra che ci sia bisogno di mettere zizzania... ci pensano benissimo da soli... e non solo da una parte... non mi frega d'essere riconosciuta/o... iago... mi dispiace... sei un uomo della peggior specie... meglio starti alla larga... sterminè... l'abbiamo visto che ci sei... adesso sta buono e goditi lo spettacolo come sempre....


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non mi sembra che ci sia bisogno di mettere zizzania... ci pensano benissimo da soli... e non solo da una parte... non mi frega d'essere riconosciuta/o... iago... mi dispiace... sei un uomo della peggior specie... meglio starti alla larga... sterminè... l'abbiamo visto che ci sei... adesso sta buono e goditi lo spettacolo come sempre....









































allora non sei una donna!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non mi sembra che ci sia bisogno di mettere zizzania... ci pensano benissimo da soli... e non solo da una parte... non mi frega d'essere riconosciuta/o... iago... mi dispiace... sei un uomo della peggior specie... meglio starti alla larga... *sterminè... l'abbiamo visto che ci sei... adesso sta buono e goditi lo spettacolo come sempre*....


veramente godo anche a vedere che spettacolo di mezza-sega sei se rimani anonimo/a come tutta la tua vita del resto....o mi sbaglio, dato che anche tu avrai una vita sociale "reale" pregna?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> allora non sei una donna!


 
jago, sei sempre il solito... combini casini a raffica con un sacco di donne e poi i rottami vengono a buttarli addosso a noi...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> veramente godo anche a vedere che spettacolo di mezza-sega sei se rimani anonimo/a come tutta la tua vita del resto....o mi sbaglio, dato che anche tu avrai una vita sociale "reale" pregna?


bah, secondo me vuole depistarci... sa che lo abbiamo riconosciuto e adesso si caga sotto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













bisognerebbe che qualcuno si offrisse volontario come piccola vedetta lombarda e andasse di là a sondare....


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> jago, sei sempre il solito... combini casini a raffica con un sacco di donne e poi i rottami vengono a buttarli addosso a noi...


é stato disarcionato??


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> jago, sei sempre il solito... combini casini a raffica con un sacco di donne e poi i rottami vengono a buttarli addosso a noi...


e senza becca' manco i contributi alla rottamescion....


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sa che lo abbiamo riconosciuto e adesso di caga sotto...


perchè mai? sai che mi frega se lo hai fatto... non vivo in un forum... come te... di questi sputtamenti vari non m'interessa... quanto a iago... vedrete con i vostri occhi che tipo è... da fare quasi pena...


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> perchè mai? sai che mi frega se lo hai fatto... non vivo in un forum... come te... di questi sputtamenti vari non m'interessa... *quanto a iago...* vedrete con i vostri occhi che tipo è... da fare quasi pena...


a me Iago é molto simpatico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e mi sembra anche una persona, che a differenza tua, si fa i caxxi suoi!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Per favore, adesso non ricominciamo con le polemiche e le brutte parole dette ai diversi utenti.....


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> jago, sei sempre il solito... combini casini a raffica con un sacco di donne e poi i rottami vengono a buttarli addosso a noi...



...qualcosina è successa...però gli amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno....


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> perchè mai? sai che mi frega se lo hai fatto... non vivo in un forum... come te... di questi sputtamenti vari non m'interessa... quanto a iago... vedrete con i vostri occhi che tipo è... da fare quasi pena...


azz... altro che maja desnuda... qui il giallo si fa ancora più denso...


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> perchè mai? sai che mi frega se lo hai fatto... non vivo in un forum... come te... di questi sputtamenti vari non m'interessa... quanto a iago... vedrete con i vostri occhi che tipo è... da fare quasi pena...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bah, secondo me vuole depistarci... sa che lo abbiamo riconosciuto e adesso si caga sotto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ha ragione, non e' peppiniello, (l'e' trop inteligent'...ripeto...)...

e' MARA.... porella s'e' vista tradita ed abbandonata da me dalla sera alla mattina e mo' si vuole vendicare perche' non l'ho eletta miss alla sagra der carciofo de Ladispoli, ai tempi!

Ps: contro prova....parola d'ordine... ao' bella mascherina...come la fai la parmiggggiana?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...qualcosina è successa...però gli amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno....


se se... pagherai almeno una birra, eh...


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> é stato disarcionato??





































...ma essendo leggero e agile...risalgo molto velocemente


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma essendo leggero e agile...risalgo molto velocemente


'riavolo


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> a me Iago é molto simpatico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma essendo leggero e agile...risalgo molto velocemente
























restano i rottami... pretenderai mica che te li smaltiamo noi?


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


>


BBBBBBELLO E BBBBBBBBBONO LUI


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

ciceeettte...vado a fare una saldatura


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> perchè mai? sai che mi frega se lo hai fatto... non vivo in un forum... come te... di questi sputtamenti vari non m'interessa...* quanto a iago... vedrete con i vostri occhi che tipo è... da fare quasi pena...*



Cosa ti ha fatto, o non ti ha fatto Iago di tanto, grave? 

Parla.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha fatto, o non ti ha fatto Iago di tanto, grave?
> 
> *Parla*.


 
*sogna!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *sogna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
SPERA?  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

non mi ha fatto nulla marì...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non mi ha fatto nulla marì...


e allora perche' dici quelle cosi riguardo a lui?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non mi ha fatto nulla marì...


e allora cosa cavolo vieni a rompere le palle a fare?
riporta i rottami di là e non se ne parli più..
oh!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non mi ha fatto nulla marì...



e' lo stesso che dici al dutur' che ancora non ha imbroccato quella kazzo de medicina giusta pe' te!


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

fa da bravo tu... non te lo tocco più il tuo fidanzatino iago...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> fa da bravo tu... non te lo tocco più il tuo fidanzatino iago...


e mo sbagli ... e sbagli di grosso, e lo sai.


----------



## Old Santa Claus (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusto marì...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> fa da bravo tu... non te lo tocco più il tuo fidanzatino iago...


ehi tu, stai parlando con me? 

ah? stai parlando con me??


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> giusto marì...


Scusa se mi intrometto...ma non avevi detto che non eri qui solo per disturbare e che toglievi il disturbo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'hai ripensato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come mai? Ti toccano direttamente queste questioni ? 

Se vuoi ne parliamo...siam così pazienti, in fondo!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Ragazzi attenti, c'e' il mio clone che ci legge


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto...ma non avevi detto che non eri qui solo per disturbare e che toglievi il disturbo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai lascialo perdere...non vedi com'e' depresso???

Per me lo stiamo perdendo... ce vorrebbe un doktor..... Clooney non e' di turno oggi?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma dai lascialo perdere...non vedi com'e' depresso???
> 
> Per me lo stiamo perdendo... ce vorrebbe un *doktor..... Clooney* non e' di turno oggi?


sta lavorando, torna in serata


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma dai lascialo perdere...non vedi com'e' depresso???
> 
> Per me lo stiamo perdendo... ce vorrebbe un doktor..... Clooney non e' di turno oggi?


Scusa eh, ma vorrei che mi rispondesse Santa!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma vorrei che mi rispondesse Santa!


Ah perche' dai importanza alle risposte che te da?

Boh?...ma siccome li conosco bene, lui e' molto poco credibile ormai essendo piu' credibbbbile la mugliera....a' befana!


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> fa da bravo tu... non te lo tocco più il tuo fidanzatino iago...



eh và bè...toccami dai...non fà niente che m'hai detto tante cose cattive 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  p  erò se sei un uomo...vir bbuon arò miett e mmani


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Pero' ... quelli di DOL ... che cariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiini che sono eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' ... quelli di DOL ... che cariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiini che sono eh?


sì, come no... simpatici come un gatto attaccato ai maroni...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> eh và bè...toccami dai...non fà niente che m'hai detto tante cose cattive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


manca mai che fra le tante tue frequentazioni online... scopriamo che ti sei fatto pure fregare da uno con una una parrucca bionda... il resto nun se dice...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

CUCU'?​


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

*non mi arrendo mai!*



Anna A ha detto:


> manca mai che fra le tante tue frequentazioni online... scopriamo che ti sei fatto pure fregare da uno con una una parrucca bionda... il resto nun se dice...



vedi...finchè nessuna faceva casino...erano tutte positive 100/100 (la discrezione dovrebbe essere d'obbligo in queste cose!)
...ora sarò sceso a 80 su 100, quindi il trend è sempre positivo


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CUCU'?​[/SIZE=20]




TETTE'



P.s.: ma che è?...giochiamo a nascondino?? 

bellissimo


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> TETTE'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non lo chiedere a me


----------



## @lex (5 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> non è questione di simpatia o antipatia... leggi bene quello che scrivono... sono persone pericolose... di quelle che rischi di leggere sui giornali per qualche pazzia combinata... colpa delle loro ossessioni e morbosità... lo che non mi crederai... ma mi dispiace leggerli così... mi fanno pena... a sterminè... che ne azzeccassi una... riprova che sarai più fortunato...


ciao santa, morbosità e ossessione per che cosa?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao santa, morbosità e ossessione per che cosa?


Azzz...con quella faccia non si sa più se si parla con l'alex buono o quello cattivo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se posso...lassa stare, nun val la pena!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzz...con quella faccia non si sa più se si parla con l'alex buono o quello cattivo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con quella faccia personalmente me lo sbatto...eh eh... intendevo me ne sbatto...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con quella faccia personalmente me lo sbatto...eh eh... intendevo me ne sbatto...


Te possino!!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzz...con quella faccia non si sa più se si parla con l'alex buono o quello cattivo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti non risponderò più in maniera sboccata o maleducata. nemmeno chi ha/ha avuto una storia con me in questo forum può parlare di ossessione e morbosità....e le donne, compresa quella, come ad esempio giusy, con cui ho scherzato anche sul sesso può testimoniare di come non sia morbosamente alla ricerca di una donna....
esattamente come non lo ero in dol e non lo sono nella vita reale....


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con quella faccia personalmente me lo sbatto...eh eh... intendevo me ne sbatto...
























con quell'arma...ti dò ragione......


----------

